# onkyo sr605 zone 2 rca outputs



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Well...for those of you like me that have a htpc full of music that you want to listen to in zone two.....forget about using zone 2 if you want to keep 7.1 in zone one.:hissyfit: I was told I could not come out of my sound cards analog outs via a phono jack to two channel converter to the analog input of the sr605 because the phone jack has a ground ring and the sr605 does not except it. bottomline....i would have to get a sound card with rca and digital outputs.....so forget about the zone 2 and go from the sound card phono jack to two channel converter to my intergrated amp and it's all good.:clap:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Which sound card do you have?


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

diamond extreme 7.1 with the digital coax in and outs and phono 7.1 outs


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Does your card look like this: http://images.tigerdirect.com/skuimages/large/D10-2068-main2.jpg

And using a 3.5mm (1/8") to 2 RCA cable like this one:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2

to run L&R speakers from the analog outs of the soundcard while running digital in for surround sound won't work?


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

That's my sound card. My connector is a male phone to female rca. I'm running digital coax out for the theater room when I'm watching saved mpeg4 movies. I get sound to my intergrated amp via the phono jack and the digital outs at the same time. At this point I might just keep things like that..unless the zone2 method is better for sound. However, it's for my wifes music ,so as long as she can hear it she does not care about good sound. I have a extron audio amp that I might look at putting between the sound card and my intergrate amp because the distance between the two is approximately 30' of rca. 3gig cable though...not the cheap walmart stuff.


----------

